
Pocket God offers case study of how to build a hit iPhone game - PeterRosdahl
http://games.venturebeat.com/2009/07/10/pocket-god-is-a-case-study-of-a-hit-iphone-game/
======
adamhowell
Great article w/ real meat in it, thanks for posting.

“We want to build a profit, create a nest egg, and then take more creative
risks with our next game,” he said. “We aren’t under pressure to make the next
game into a home run. I have my eye on the future. I want to progress in an
intelligent manner, like some of the better independent developers.”

~~~
tdavis
I wouldn't call it "great"; the writing was rather pedestrian. Another
inspiring story, nonetheless! All I really have at this point is, "must be
nice".

------
philwelch
It probably doesn't hurt that they're also getting PR as a "case study of how
to build a hit iPhone game" to keep interest up among those of us who, like
me, hadn't heard of them before.

------
andrewljohnson
I would have liked to have read this, but the site is horribly slow, which is
probably not helped by the XHTML ads being loaded first. Don't bother.

